# Where to buy Dessicants?



## GatorDude

We're battling the buggies down here in the deep and humid South and need dessicant packets (the little salt looking packets that come with new shoes). We're packing some of our paper and fabric items in well sealed plastic bins and would like to throw a dessicant packet in each.

Anybody know -
- where you can get dessicant packets (American hardware chains or big box retailers)?
- what are some of the brand names that they are sold under?
- what is the chemical name I am looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## bunkerbob

GatorDude said:


> We're battling the buggies down here in the deep and humid South and need dessicant packets (the little salt looking packets that come with new shoes). We're packing some of our paper and fabric items in well sealed plastic bins and would like to throw a dessicant packet in each.
> 
> Anybody know -
> - where you can get dessicant packets (American hardware chains or big box retailers)?
> - what are some of the brand names that they are sold under?
> - what is the chemical name I am looking for?
> 
> Thanks!


This may sound funny at first glance, I use the least expensive cat clay litter, packed into a pair of old panty hose. I take the panty hose and triple it up and pack about a pound or more in it, and put at bottom of container. I've kept my reloading powder and gun safe dry this way for many years. Very inexpensive.

Dessicant is expensive, and unless you are doing small containers like Ball jars the cat litter works great.


----------



## pills

fresh step kitty litter is silica gel. 

Do not eat the clear chiclets


----------



## allen_idaho

You can also use rice. It's a natural dessicant. You've probably seen bits of rice in salt shakers to keep the salt from sticking together. But it's probably not the best option.

Salt is also a pretty good natural dessicant.

But if you want to get some silica gel packets, here is a website to try. You can get them pretty cheap.

Desiccant Products to Prevent Moisture Damage! - SilicaGelPackets.com


----------



## Sam

Kitty l;itter works fine even better is a piece of plasterboard, however you cannot take ansd use as is. It has already reached it's saturation point!
Before use you need to bake it dry again, then immediately place in the sealed container. Bake at 250 degrees for 1 hour per lb of material you are drying. SEALED CONTAINER, like air tight. If it isn't ,you just wasted the benefit of using desiccant.



> I've kept my reloading powder and gun safe dry this way for many years. Very inexpensive.


Do not pack powder with dessicants, bad form. It is best left alone. Just pack it airtight and leave it be. Abnormal drying(what you get with properly used dessicant) is bad for it. Effects the "burning rate".

If your gun safe isn't airtight you aren't helping it a bit, The desiccant will absorb what moisture is in the first change of air and that's it. You gun safe is better protected by a small heat source. A 5 watt Christmas tree light bulb will do it just fine

Sam


----------



## bunkerbob

Do not pack powder with dessicants, bad form. It is best left alone. Just pack it airtight and leave it be. Abnormal drying(what you get with properly used dessicant) is bad for it. Effects the "burning rate".

If your gun safe isn't airtight you aren't helping it a bit, The desiccant will absorb what moisture is in the first change of air and that's it. You gun safe is better protected by a small heat source. A 5 watt Christmas tree light bulb will do it just fine

Sam[/QUOTE]

Sam, that is why I have used cat litter for years now, I reload regularly and have not had any problems with consistency or quality of the powder. Of course they are kept in their original containers.

Having the cat litter in my gun safe helps, just put in oven on a regular bases and dry, no rocket science here. In my situation, being off-grid prohibits the use of more power draining devices, thus the cat litter


----------



## Sam

If the gun safe is not airtight, it's wasted effort.


----------



## bunkerbob

Sam said:


> If the gun safe is not airtight, it's wasted effort.


Don't be negative about a effort done in earnest, there is nothing wrong with that. I have never had a problem with corrosion on any metal object in my gun safe, airtight or not, in 20 years.

So, if I prepare for an event that never happens is that a wasted effort of time also.


----------



## Sam

Not being negative.

I'm glad that you care enough to try and happy as can be that you haven't had any rust problems.

If people that really do need desiccant protection try using inadequate/improper methods they will no be protected, and won't find out till it's too late.

The need is for high quality information as opposed to anecdotal information that may or may not have actually worked.

Sorry if that is hurtful to you. That is not my intent.

Sam


----------



## bunkerbob

Sam said:


> Not being negative.
> 
> I'm glad that you care enough to try and happy as can be that you haven't had any rust problems.
> 
> If people that really do need desiccant protection try using inadequate/improper methods they will no be protected, and won't find out till it's too late.
> 
> The need is for high quality information as opposed to anecdotal information that may or may not have actually worked.
> 
> Sorry if that is hurtful to you. That is not my intent.
> 
> Sam


 Most of what I have seen from you today is "anecdotal". I have been preparing for 40 years, and have been pragmatic with just about everything there is out there for preservation and protection. If you can site with details and links to prove your point " inadequate/improper" so be it, until then, I am doubtful of your expertise.
Hurtful?, this is what we are here for, the exchange of ideas and experience. Misinformation is not!
Here a few links to enlighten you...
Comparing Commercial Desiccants - Silica Gel, Clay and Molecular Sieve - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

We Supply all Types of Bulk Desiccants

Making Your Own Desiccant Packets for Closet Dehumidifier

Just a few distributers of "clay desiccants"...

Desiccant Clay Manufacturers & Suppliers | Global Sources
The Rust Store - Desi-Pak
Maybe even the military is wrong using high-grade montmorillonite clay ...
Welch Military Packaging Supplies - Desiccants

If you would like to buy in bulk...
http://www.militaryspecpackaging.com/unit-clay-desiccant-drum-mild3464e-p-141.html

Clay being the first on this list...
http://www.agmcontainer.com/desiccantcity/pdfs/Desiccant_Bags.pdf

http://www.tapenreel.com/desiccant.shtml

Sea cargo protection...
http://www.polylam.com/unitbags.htm

Another good article source...
http://www.roycopackaging.com/main/article_desiccants.asp

Sam please feel free to send indisputable evidence to the contrary. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bunkerbob

Specifics on Smokeless Powder Storage... SAMMI
SAAMI | Home

Technical info...no mention of desiccants...if wrong please correct.
http://www.saami.org/Publications/200.pdf

From smokeless powder manufacturers...still no mention of desiccants.
Alliant Powder - Storage & Handling

http://www.accuratepowder.com/data/AccurateSinglBasePropellant.pdf

Also, just referred to my reloading library of 35 years with 15 publications and books, could not find any mention of cautionary warnings of desiccant use.

Reloading site recommendation... still nothing.
Powder Storage

Note: I will contact chemists at smokeless powder manufacturers and ask them what their call is on this subject, keep in touch.
Hope this will help.


----------



## GatorDude

Wow! Thanks for all the info. This will be very useful. I'd like to say that this stuff was for protecting vast magazines of powder, munitions, etc. But, don't tell anyone, it's just gotta keep my wife's shoes from getting eaten... :sssh:

Of course, if you have a choice between confronting a woman with ruined shoes or the lost biker of the apocalypse, choose the biker. He's probably a podiatrist during the week.


----------

